# I'm in a rut! :( Please help!



## SweetKisses (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello everyone! I'm worried and I don't know what to do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been working several administrative jobs at different companies the last few years. I enjoy having weekends off, and the pay is okay, but I can't exactly say I love the job. I know this isn't what I want to do the rest of my life. Unfortunately, it's the only field I have experience in. I'm not quite sure what it is I want to do. Does this sound like any of you? Any advice, I would greatly appreciate!

Thank you and thanks for listening!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MACz.Addict (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi SweetKisses! I understand what you're going through.. hmm Do you have a degree on something..maybe you can try and pursue a career with that degree... if not, is there anything else that you like to do? I've heard of alot of certificate programs that you can be done within a year [which is really good]. If you're not loving your administrative job and you're looking for something better you can try searching here: www.monster.com. It's a great website to find jobs!

Hope this helps! let me know what else I can help you with... If you need help with your resume, I can help you with that too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good Luck!


----------



## SweetKisses (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi MACz.Addict! (Love your name!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Business Administration. I'm not sure if I'm cut out for this. Maybe because I've been doing the same type of duties for awhile that it isn't new and challenging enough for me anymore. I've looked at positions that are higher up within the company and I don't think those are for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I will check out the Monster website you gave me the link to. I'd love to find a job that is rewarding, somewhat fun, good pay, etc. These kind of jobs have got to be out there, somewhere!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jan 11, 2006)

What did you want to be when you were in first grade? It may sound like a silly question, but let me explain. I was watching Oprah probably 10 or so years ago, and the show was about career counseling. The career counselor said that you should look through your old elementary school papers, and most people had to write a paper in first or second grade talking about what they thought they'd be doing when they grew up. The counselor said to find that paper and see what you anticipated you'd be doing when you grew up and that is what you were meant to do. The counselor had worked with lots of people and said that the people who were the most satisfied with their careers (the work that they do, not the company they are working for) were the ones who were doing what they had anticipated when they were 6. The least satisfied people had a career that was very different from what they had wanted to do at 6.

Just a bit about me, and why this advice is very true for me. At 6, I said when I grew up I'd get a college degree in sewing and live in NYC (I was raised in Kentucky). I work in the garment industry (as a technical designer for sweaters) in NYC. I like what I do for a living.


----------



## SweetKisses (Jan 12, 2006)

Your sister in law has some wonderful advice, Lina! Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 12, 2006)

Can you discuss your interest in working a different type of job with your company? Ask HR and with your degree, you might be able to switch departments. Also, let management know that you're up for more challenging tasks and let your talents shine to show that you can do much more than your current role allows. One last thing: volunteer for projects w/in the company to start meeting other managers. This can give you a nice stretch and possibly be a way to show your own management skills!


----------



## SweetKisses (Jan 12, 2006)

Samantha, you are so lucky!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Your story reminds me of my good friend. Ever since she was like 5 years old, she has always wanted to work with animals and right now she is going to school to become a Veterinarian! When I was 5 or 6, I had absolutely no clue what I wanted to be when I grew up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In jr. high school, when we had a career fair, I remember my top choices were Sales Representative, Fashion Designer, and Graphic Artist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 16, 2006)

Well, SweetKisses..............the bottom-line when it comes down to it, is that you should do what makes you happy. Do what you love, what interest you. If you find your job to be miserable, then it seems like that isn't for you because who wants to go to a dead end job everyday..........I know I don't. If you have a degree, it's easier to switch fields, or get a couple more credits and change majors. Whatever you decide to do, now is the time because the clock still continues to tick, don't wait to you get older and start regretting. So, just go with your gut feeling as well as pray......and the rest will set you free.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi sweetKisses, try to keep your chin up sweetie. Try to see this job as a stepping stone to another job.At least you will have a reference and some experiece and the bills are getting paid. Meanwhile try and look for a job that you will enjoy and make you feel happier.Good Luck.


----------



## Nadiaxo (Feb 1, 2006)

I think you should look at your best and worst traits, skills, ets. Then Find an interset that you are really intersted or wondered about. Research on things you want to know or do. Find something you are really good at, it doesn't have to be all smarts, but something deep that you have a strong strenght, power, and love for. Something that gives you determnation and strenght. Perhaps on the weekends you can work at another job, volunteer, or just look around. If you have the time and the resources find soemthing you love to do! Because once you have that, strenght and determnation comes naturally.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 1, 2006)

Michelle,

A degree in Business Administration is more versatile than you think. The key, in my opinion, is the industry you're working in. Have you ever considered a different industry?

I don't know what area of California you're in, but the entertainment industry is a business and entirely too simply put, they need administration somewhere. It's not all actors and actresses. You could also use your degree for a government job or even at the Corporate offices of cosmetics companies. Even nightclubs have administrative positions.

Another great site to checkout, my personal favorite, is CareerBuilder.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## senelips (Feb 3, 2006)

Finding a job is such a hard delima. I agree with praying about it. Put your trust in the Lord. HE knows the desires of your heart. IF you love make up, maybe you should sell it ?


----------



## birdwing (Feb 5, 2006)

I think you need to identify the alternative career that you would enjoy - after that, the steps should become clear.


----------

